# test propionate and HGH



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

Iv been on Hgh for 3 months now and leaned right up and pretty happy with it . but wanna add a bit test propionate to gain a bit more size and fullness ? any tips on the dosage as iv got 10 weeks worth of huh at 3 iu a day and 20ml test propionate

any advise would me great .. oh yeah and would site injecting i.e...... chest and bi's witch I'm wanting the most gains on ?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Is the prop 100mg/ml?


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

yes it is mate


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

bump as i wanna start it tonight


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

1ml to 1.5ml test p eod

id personally use more, but you said you only had 20ml


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Personally l would run it at 1 ml every 4 days...

I rarely jab any gear more than every 3 or 4 days.


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

tprice said:


> 1ml to 1.5ml test p eod
> 
> id personally use more, but you said you only had 20ml


can always get more


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Of you can always get more I would suggest 1.5.ml eod bud.

No don't site inj just alternate site inj to decrease chance of scar tissue build up..


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Milky said:


> Personally l would run it at 1 ml every 4 days...
> 
> I rarely jab any gear more than every 3 or 4 days.


Im jabbing EOD thinking Test P has a short life ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

GShock said:


> Im jabbing EOD thinking Test P has a short life ?


Possibly the case mate but l always mix mine with test E as l never just do one steroid.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

GShock said:


> Im jabbing EOD thinking Test P has a short life ?


Yep your right mate it should be taken EOD...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

You can use Prop E3D with no difference in results you don't HAVE TO jab EOD, if you can get more then 2ml M/W/F will give you decent results.....


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> You can use Prop E3D with no difference in results you don't HAVE TO jab EOD, if you can get more then 2ml M/W/F will give you decent results.....


right ill get some more in .. how long your reckon to run it ??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

scottbourn said:


> right ill get some more in .. how long your reckon to run it ??


8-10-12 weeks the choice is yours mate...


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Last time I used prop I ran it 200mg e3d. Worked well for me!


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> 8-10-12 weeks the choice is yours mate...


cheers !!!! started yesterday Yrrrrrrrrr


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

scottbourn said:


> cheers !!!! started yesterday Yrrrrrrrrr


What lab is it?

Only just realised you live round the corner from me. Where do you train? Morgans?


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

As for the site injecting i don't think test is site receptive!

But i have heard people say that the site goes harder that you jab it into!


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

dusher said:


> What lab is it?
> 
> Only just realised you live round the corner from me. Where do you train? Morgans?


ha ha no way mate .. can't remember the lab but iv got a good source the dude uses the stuff to had all my gear well huh off him and it ben good .. i train at rbi's gym westoe .. yourself ??


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

scottbourn said:


> ha ha no way mate .. can't remember the lab but iv got a good source the dude uses the stuff to had all my gear well huh off him and it ben good .. i train at rbi's gym westoe .. yourself ??


ha used to train there myself. Great little gym, bri used to be in mint nick. Remember he always used to play the videos of him posing on stage ha, while since I trained there mind. Just at pelaws morgans now, best gym Ive used by far. Ive got a few local sources round your way if you ever get stuck drop me a pm.


----------



## Ian69 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hello boy's sorry to crash your thread, another s/s one here to. Training at the market.

Small world eh.

Ian


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

dusher said:


> ha used to train there myself. Great little gym, bri used to be in mint nick. Remember he always used to play the videos of him posing on stage ha, while since I trained there mind. Just at pelaws morgans now, best gym Ive used by far. Ive got a few local sources round your way if you ever get stuck drop me a pm.


rbi's back on it at the mo hahaha ripped to **** ... good mate of mine . ah cheers for that mate . HGH to ???


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

I'd move gh up to at least 8iu or so a day tbh.


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> I'd move gh up to at least 8iu or so a day tbh.


iv got pham grade dude i went to 4 and i was aching like made


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

scottbourn said:


> iv got pham grade dude i went to 4 and i was aching like made


Aching in what respect? CTS?


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> Aching in what respect? CTS?


yeah mate ... run 3 a day and I'm fine ..


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

scottbourn said:


> yeah mate ... run 3 a day and I'm fine ..


Have you tried anything to stop/lessen the CTS? How long did you put up with it or did you just go back to 3iu/day when you felt it?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

scottbourn said:


> rbi's back on it at the mo hahaha ripped to **** ... good mate of mine . ah cheers for that mate . HGH to ???


Doesnt supprise me ha. Yeh bud hgh too.


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> Have you tried anything to stop/lessen the CTS? How long did you put up with it or did you just go back to 3iu/day when you felt it?


mate i stuck it for a week and could not take it anymore hands where numb and shoulder joints aching like mad


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

dusher said:


> Doesnt supprise me ha. Yeh bud hgh too.


ah nice one you know what brand ? i love the **** hahahaha never wanna run out hahaha


----------



## Cheggidy (Mar 21, 2012)

Test prop eod.

Pharma grade HGH - sheesh! Cost a bomb?!


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

Cheggidy said:


> Test prop eod.
> 
> Pharma grade HGH - sheesh! Cost a bomb?!


not really mate i bought the HGH in Saudi ......


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

scottbourn said:


> ah nice one you know what brand ? i love the **** hahahaha never wanna run out hahaha


Normally hyge but seen a lot of different labs. Ha yeh I know what you mean, using GHRP2 and Mod GRF now and its great! Much cheaper too!


----------

